# Uber Propaganda on this site?



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello, I'm a new Uber driver and poster here, and I really like the site. So this is not a complaint about UperPeople, but I was wondering why I keep seeing ads for Uber's propaganda site "taxifacts."

Is that really appropriate here? Does UberPeople get advertising money from Uber?


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

Uberpeople.net probably gets advertising money from Google and does not have any control of what Google wants to advertise.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

No, he means a certain member that frequently locks horns w/ @chi1cabby has that link at the bottom of many of his posts.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you for the clarification


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Taxifacts is as relevant as catfacts to uberx.
I can guess what's on those sites. Cab drivers fart, cats piss.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

You do know that this site is owned by Uber, don't you?


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

The Geek said:


> No, he means a certain member that frequently locks horns w/ @chi1cabby has that link at the bottom of many of his posts.


No, I haven't seen that. I just mean the banner ads I keep seeing.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> You do know that this site is owned by Uber, don't you?


Can you provide some documentation for that claim?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Can you provide some documentation for that claim?


I'm working on securing the documents ASAP. I will definitely let you know 1st once I have all my ducks in a row.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Krishna said:


> Hello, I'm a new Uber driver and poster here, and I really like the site. So this is not a complaint about UperPeople, but I was wondering why I keep seeing ads for Uber's propaganda site "taxifacts."
> 
> Is that really appropriate here? Does UberPeople get advertising money from Uber?


This site is designed and run by uber this is the fact, they want to know what is going on .


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

haji said:


> This site is designed and run by uber this is the fact, they want to know what is going on .


What is the source of this supposed fact? I have seen nothing that indicates Uber has anything to do with this site.What proof/documentation can you provide to support your claim?


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

WHOIS information foruberpeople.net:**

[Querying whois.verisign-grs.com] [Redirected to whois.tucows.com] [Querying whois.tucows.com] [whois.tucows.com] IP Address: 198.171.79.36 Maximum Daily connection limit reached. Lookup refused.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> WHOIS information foruberpeople.net:**
> [Querying whois.verisign-grs.com] [Redirected to whois.tucows.com] [Querying whois.tucows.com] [whois.tucows.com] IP Address: 198.171.79.36 Maximum Daily connection limit reached. Lookup refused.


That's very interesting. Where does it say that this site is designed and run by Uber? Or for that matter that Uber has anything to do with it?


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> infohat's very interesting. Where does it say that this site is designed and run by Uber? Or for that matter that Uber has anything to do with it?


I own a few websites and I can pay $2 a month to have my info private. It means that whois won't show who owns it


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I own a few websites and I can pay $2 a month to have my info private. It means that whois won't show who owns it


Agreed. However....like you.....perhaps the owner of this site has chosen to keep his/her info private. Perhaps they are a Uber driver? Whatever the reason.....the absence of facts doesn't make it a Uber site.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Site is run from Chicago
Uber is SF


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Site is run from Chicago
> Uber is SF


Let's ask chilcabbie if he owns it


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Site is run from Chicago
> Uber is SF


I once owned a porn site registered out of Hong Kong, I live in Florida. Where a site is has nothing to do with where you are.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Krishna said:


> Hello, I'm a new Uber driver and poster here, and I really like the site. So this is not a complaint about UperPeople, but I was wondering why I keep seeing ads for Uber's propaganda site "taxifacts."
> 
> Is that really appropriate here? Does UberPeople get advertising money from Uber?


Really, why would they bother. All they need do is just monitor with out the upkeep of a site. Much easier.

Yea taxifacts.com showed up in a banner here. That's where I found it. Funny thing is...I thought it was going to be a pro taxi site. Turns out it just points out facts about the dangerous and corrupt taxi company. Nothing really disputable there.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Let's ask chilcabbie if he owns it


Pretty oblivious he does! Make more on adsense(Google ads) then 100 Uber drivers combined


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Is is really not known who runs and owns this site? That seems surprising. I would assume the owner(s) would post, and identify themselves, even if by a pseudonym.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Krishna said:


> I would assume the owner(s) would post, and identify themselves, even if by a pseudonym.


Why?


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Why not?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Krishna said:


> Why not?


I never "assume" anyone will provide private information on the internet. For some reason you do.
Why?


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

If I ran a website like this, I would almost certainly be a user of it as well. Why hide the fact that I had put the site together? That really wouldn't be private information, it couldn't in and of itself reveal your identity or anything else about you.

Even the guy who founded Silk Road, for example, had an open internet presence, though not under his real name or anything.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I love the logic here. There's no proof who owns the site, therefore it MUST be Uber.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I love the logic here. There's no proof who owns the site, therefore it MUST be Uber.


I certainly never made that claim, and I would be surprised if it was uber. For one thing, the very idea of the site, "Uber People," implies (to me anyway) that Uber doesn't treat us as people. "Introduce Yourself. Be a Person." That is a pretty serious criticism of Uber right there. I know the folks at Uber are very smart but I don't think they're subtle enough to self criticise.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Salthedriver said:


> Pretty oblivious he does! Make more on adsense(Google ads) then 100 Uber drivers combined


i had a site for 2 years that got 400 to 600 hits weekdays and 900 to 1200 hits weekends, i made shit from google ads,
google ads suck, i run my own dns server to filter out google, yahoo and many other banner ads.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Krishna said:


> For one thing, the very idea of the site, "Uber People," implies (to me anyway) that Uber doesn't treat us as people.


You are reading too much into the this.
And I don't own, or have anything to do with site. I'm just a member like everyone else.
Maybe this person values his privacy and anonymity. And it's immaterial who owns the forum, as long as members are able to express all opinions.

Edit: ...as long as it's not Uber.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i had a site for 2 years that got 400 to 600 hits weekdays and 900 to 1200 hits weekends, i made shit from google ads,
> google ads suck, i run my own dns server to filter out google, yahoo and many other banner ads.


You my friend are impressive. I hate those ads.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

i had two public ad blocking DNS servers online, (http://dnsplease.com/) a lot of down time so i am switching to a new vps company,
will be back on line in a few weeks, i will post ip addresses in your inbox when ready.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Now that Travis is posting here, it is pretty obvious.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

haji said:


> This site is designed and run by uber this is the fact, they want to know what is going on .


I wouldn't doubt that it is owned by Uber, but they know exactly what's going on. They don't need to start a forum for that.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber could give a rats ass anyway.

There seems to be some delusion that Uber is some kind of social network/environment *when in fact it's a freakin' cab company, period.*


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Sly said:


> I once owned a porn site registered out of Hong Kong, I live in Florida. Where a site is has nothing to do with where you are.


Ugh. Why is that not surprising to me.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

This site is not run by uber, and if it was who cares.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> This site is not run by uber, and if it was who cares.


I would care, because there is no way Uber would have a site like this for simply reading the posts without trying to figure out who is posting, and whether they can get dirt on them.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Krishna said:


> I would care, because there is no way Uber would have a site like this for simply reading the posts without trying to figure out who is posting, and whether they can get dirt on them.


Who cares, we are independent contractors, without us and our cars, they are just another app in the app store. Again, who cares. If you see all the nasty emails I have send them and they still love me, as I bring in the cheese.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Krishna said:


> I would care, because there is no way Uber would have a site like this for simply reading the posts without trying to figure out who is posting, and whether they can get dirt on them.


What dirt do they need? They can disconnect anyone at anytime for any reason. You think there is anything posted here that Uber isn't already aware of? Some drivers are unhappy and some are not. Nobody likes rate cuts. Almost everybody thinks Uber is taking too big a cut for what they provide to the drivers. Nobody wants to go to jail. Who gives a rats a*s if they do own this site. Jeeeesus man....driving for Uber is a shit*y job. If you lose this one there are more shit*y jobs you can go get.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Krishna said:


> I would care, because there is no way Uber would have a site like this for simply reading the posts without trying to figure out who is posting, and whether they can get dirt on them.


If your in Orlando and you don't know who I am you either haven't met me yet or are stupid.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Krishna said:


> I would care, because there is no way Uber would have a site like this for simply reading the posts without trying to figure out who is posting, and whether they can get dirt on them.


 IP addresses and _cookies _are two ways that your online surfing can be tracked.

if you wish to be near truly anonymous, you need to use a VPN and Tor.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I'm working on securing the documents ASAP. I will definitely let you know 1st once I have all my ducks in a row.


Don't need docs - you are right...

But does it matter - still a place for the drivers...

I am going to set up a similar site - interesting if they keep my plugs out... LOL

PS maybe I'm bluffing - why WHY would anyone even want to run this site? - Uber ? possibly...


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

PS - I am logged in as the person I am - don't know many drivers in Sydney who don't know me - new ones - maybe...

Am I even the slightest bit concerned about my identity being traced to opinions... HA! what are they going to do about that... Methinks they know there is NOTHING they could do if they exerted every inch of effort available...

And the winner isn't - Uber...

Why does there always have to be a winner LOL - isn't it just about the taking part----

NAH - I hear a lot of you say...

I would happily post my phone number and address if any Uber people wanted it but guess what - Uber had that day I signed up - my place pretty secure to most kinds of invasion fortunately...

Sleep well members - I don't think they care too much about any one driver - Their downfall entirely?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Sly said:


> I once owned a porn site registered out of Hong Kong, I live in Florida. Where a site is has nothing to do with where you are.


I find that extremely surprising looking at your profile photo.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I find that extremely surprising looking at your profile photo.


What does what I look like have to do with what I have or have not done?


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

I think the ownership referal was originally about taxifacts.com but who really cares?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

the poor graphics and the overall setup of the site is proof enough, it doesn't belong to uber.

they have the money to put together a better looking and more organized site than this one.

sorry whoever the owner is. But the site is an out of the box forum site. They're a dime a dozen

nothing custom or awe inspiring about it.

no way uber did this, unless their intention was to make it look like a 15 year old set it up.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sly said:


> What does what I look like have to do with what I have or have not done?


The subject we are sliding into is called "Profiling".


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> the poor graphics and the overall setup of the site is proof enough, it doesn't belong to uber.
> 
> they have the money to put together a better looking and more organized site than this one.
> 
> ...


I've been to many a shabby club/pub that were 1000% better than some hip looking, wonderfully outfitted joint that had trend-setters chasing the newest hotspot.

This place reminds me of the Jazz bars in Kings Cross in the 80s (before the 130am lock out). Students, Cabbies, shift-workers, academics, the whole pallette of humanity would sometimes wander in take a look around the darkened corners with some concern, but then met with a friendly smile and raised glass.

The first few bars of a Jazz standard would begin, a new face enters and their story slowly comes out over slowly consumed drinks.

Thats a lot like this forum, long overdue new carpets and tables - but it has credibility that can't be copied by some fancy new design.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Taxifacts is as relevant as catfacts to uberx.
> I can guess what's on those sites. Cab drivers fart, cats piss.


As a cab driver I can confirm this is a fact ... As far as cabs go anyway... I don't know much about cats ... except that they cause my brakes to fail.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> As a cab driver I can confirm this is a fact ... As far as cabs go anyway... I don't know much about cats ... except that they cause my brakes to fail.


now THAT was truly funny. REALLY ****ing funny!!


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> the poor graphics and the overall setup of the site is proof enough, it doesn't belong to uber.
> 
> they have the money to put together a better looking and more organized site than this one.
> 
> ...


You obviously haven't looked at taxifacts, Uber does own that one, and it looks like it was put together by two year olds.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Actually the dashboard could've been put together by high school kids.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Sly said:


> Actually the dashboard could've been put together by high school kids.


I think you're right. The kind of kids who use words like "uber."


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I love the logic here. There's no proof who owns the site, therefore it MUST be Uber.


Then ask yourself, "who would benefit the most from this site existing"????

Some random Uber driver or Uber itself?

Don't have to think very hard about that do you?


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Just took a look at the staff. I think Uber itself runs this place.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sly said:


> Just took a look at the staff.


Where and how can I go about "looking at the staff"?


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Where and how can I go about "looking at the staff"?


click on members, scroll down, clock on staff tab.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sly said:


> Just took a look at the staff. I think Uber itself runs this place.





Sly said:


> click on members, scroll down, clock on staff tab.


I guess your powers of deduction is far superior than mine. I can't make any deduction from doing what you said.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Uber probably takes a look at this site but most certainly doesn't own/operate it. 
If you believe they do,
But *do not believe *the US Government was involved in 9/11, 
I'd like to read your theory. 
Think about this carefully...Because ignorance in this Country is at record levels...
Just a simple filter for the ideas from people....


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Art said:


> Uberpeople.net probably gets advertising money from Google and does not have any control of what Google wants to advertise.


Actually, they do. Google gives you resources to block certain advertisers. ....because who would want to run a website for a particular niche and end up advertising for competition?

I use adblock plus. Never see most ads, I also don't have to wait thru commercials on youtube. Ads from 3rd party sites are blocked.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sly said:


> Just took a look at the staff. I think Uber itself runs this place.


In order to determine THAT you'd have to know the actual names of the staff. What are their actual names and how did you figure it out?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> In order to determine THAT you'd have to know the actual names of the staff. What are their actual names and how did you figure it out?


Ya just sorta know! OK?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Ya just sorta know! OK?


LoL ....yah ....lots of people on this forum just "sorta know" and are unable to explain HOW they know. They're probably psychotic....I mean psychic.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> LoL ....yah ....lots of people on this forum just "sorta know" and are unable to explain HOW they know. They're probably psychotic....I mean psychic.


They have physco analysed the enigmatic profundity that Uber represents. From that its an easy leap from the metaphysical to the physical certainties that a Forum member is.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I guess your powers of deduction is far superior than mine. I can't make any deduction from doing what you said.


All the staff are non-participants. Thus more likely paid employees. Look at their post counts. Theirames are job related. Not normal for a forum filled with unpaid staff members.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

This is way too much for me....I gonna go play with my LEGO


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sly said:


> All the staff are non-participants. Thus more likely paid employees. Look at their post counts. Theirames are job related. Not normal for a forum filled with unpaid staff members.


Fail!
Those accounts are staff accounts, and they post only in that capacity. You completely ignored the possibility that these folks also may have regular forum member accounts under which they post and interact with other forum members.


----------



## Swifte (Mar 10, 2017)

I think Uber does have an input on this site, i advertised for exec / vip drivers who wanted work outside of uber in London and i got blocked for a week. So I assume Uber has some say. Don't say anything too bad about Uber if I were you.


----------

